# NRA 2015 (national restaurant association) show in Chicago



## Cashn (Apr 11, 2015)

My girlfriend and I will be heading up to Chicago for this show. We're both Bar/FoH managers so we're more interested in the bar/cocktail oriented side of things. I line cook/help when SHTF at work and cook at home all the time so the BoH side of things won't be completely lost on me. Her dad lives in Chicago so we scheduled the trip to see him during this event to check it out. I'm just wondering if anyone has been to it and what to expect.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 11, 2015)

About 20 times. It's huge. Wear good shoes and have a general game plan before you go. Go two days if you can. Spread it out and take time to enjoy the city. 
Obviously there are lot's of industry people in town. Good vibe.


----------



## Cashn (Apr 12, 2015)

My girlfriend already asked me to look at the itinerary and pick some things out that interest me hehe. She's organized, im not. We'll be in town the whole duration of the show so we will have time to check it out over the course of a few days. Any rec's on restaurants or places to check out?


----------

